# Breeding Cichlids



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey I recently aquaried some cichlids

Electric Blue Haps (Sciaenochromis fryeri)
Yellow Labs

Successfully removed about 50+ fry from one of the female elctric blues, my question is...how much do these guys sell for? Not that I am into this for any real profit, but I have four tanks running now and I would like to learn more on how to breed and raise fry on a semi small scale, possibly to sell back to fish stores or something for store credit...I dont know how this works...

How do others go about it...set up a string of small tanks for each batch of fry? Better water, food equal faster growing fish? 

Is decor needed in the fry tanks? Or the parental tanks for that matter? Simplier to keep everything bare?

I want to know everything


----------



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> Hey I recently aquaried some cichlids
> 
> Electric Blue Haps (Sciaenochromis fryeri)
> Yellow Labs
> ...


Stores only offer around 1$ per inch..


Liquid_Pyro said:


> How do others go about it...set up a string of small tanks for each batch of fry? Better water, food equal faster growing fish?


Many things can effect growth. Lots of tank space, very clean water, warmer water, yes quality food.



Liquid_Pyro said:


> Is decor needed in the fry tanks? Or the parental tanks for that matter? Simplier to keep everything bare?


Fry tanks can be bare. And so can breeders. But something for the male to claim can sometimes be needed.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

$1 per inch not matter the type of fish?

And thanks for the reply...but still if I had like 40 fish at one inch...that would be like $40...works for me


----------



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> $1 per inch not matter the type of fish?


Ya thats normally all i got offered.. Even for types the store owners know parents are wild and alot invested into.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

Interesting thanks alot...not really worth it then...might just use em as feeders


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You can't really make money breeding fish unless (1) you do it on a large scale or (2) are breeding fish with good demand at high prices.

Even at large scale, you'd be very lucky to make minimum wage, plus you've got all that money invested in equipment. You have to really like working with fish in this way for it to be worth it. Examples would be people who produce angelfish at a rate of hundreds per month and have established a relationship with distributors or a set of shops.

Fish with good demand at high prices are either those that are hard to raise, like discus, or are something new that everybody wants. In the latter case, the market soon gets flooded and the price drops so you have to be one of the first with them. A recent example is red cherry shrimp. A few years ago these shrimp were going for several dollars each. Now people give them away.

Really, the way it works out, if you are breeding fish for the enjoyment of it, and it's a species where the young fish are reasonably good looking or well known, you can strike up a good relationship with a store and get store credit for fish you bring in. You can also trade with or sell to other hobbyists.

Remember, no matter how healthy and well-grown your young fish are, a store can only take as many from you as it can expect to sell in a fairly short time. Tank space is valuable. 40 1" haplochromines is probably a lot more than most stores could take on, since the juveniles are a rather boring gray color and only the males color up, and not until they are of substantial size and age. The store just can't afford the tank space for months. The electric yellows at least are pretty at small size, but there's so many people breeding them... you get the picture.

While breeding fish is seldom a good way to make money, it is a hobby that can partially pay for itself. It can be a hassle having people come over to buy fish from you, but it can also be a way to meet other serious fishkeepers. You can sometimes trade for fish you'll never see in stores, and fish from other hobbyists are usually free of parasites and diseases, accustomed to local water conditions, and far less stressed than fish that have gone through the importation and distribution system. Store credit can pay for a lot of fish food and some equipment, etc.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

yes thank you...

basically yes store credit is prefect for fish food and any other small supplies I may need, and I am aware of how long it takes electric blues to color up..I have time...lol

I really dont think I was going to attempt to breed on a large scale...I just became interested more so in fish recently and have aquaried a number of breeding paris of fish...so being the curious person I am I thought I would ask how it was done...

So once again thank you for the great input...

I think I will stick to my original plan of setting up a beautiful community tank...not just bare bottom breeding tanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> ... and have aquaried ...


The most appropriate typo here I have ever seen!


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

shows how much I enjoy aquariums, I combined aquired with aquarium


----------

